# Suggestion for use of poplar!!



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Everyone, I need suggestions of uses for poplar! I am overseeing a large construction job and ended up with 37 pieces that are 4×6x12-14" long and 14 pieces that are ~24" long. I couldn't watch it all be thrown away so I loaded it up and brought it home!! There will likely be another 30-40 pieces on the next phase of the project.

I have some ideas of uses but wanted your suggestions!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96622
My first project with Poplar. Made from a piece of wood about that size.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I would use it to practice turning photos to the right orientation .


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Jigs. Handles.

Jenga set.

Blocks for young children. Small, simple cars for small children.

Tool holders for your shop walls. Holder for your metal letter & number stamps sets (I made one for mine!)

Just a few ideas.

Cheers!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

On a more serious side. Just store it. You'll know when the right project/need comes up, it be sitting there wait for you.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I burn poplar because it's not as gooder as alder.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

I actually like Poplar, machines well, stable, and takes finishes well.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Blasphemer!


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you guys for the reply's and AlaskaGuy thank you for fixing the photo… This "smart Phone" i got always seems to upload pictures sideways instead of the orientation I take them in…

I am saving it all and figure I will use some to practice on the lathe (I have only turned pens and bottle stoppers so far). FireHouse thank you for the suggestions my nephew will love a few of those!

Richard I also like poplar. Obviously its not as high end as other lumbers but for low key project or ones that will be stained its great (especially when its free!!)

TheFridge… Im sure I will end up with some slivers left that will be fire starter but I have problems burning usable lumber… Which for me is big because I love fire haha.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I would use it for set up cuts or testing cuts. 
So I don't waste my highly valuable black walnut. :


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

AJ great call… Although I don't have a stash of walnut I would rather waste poplar I didn't pay for over anything I have money invested in making sure set ups are correct.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> I would use it for set up cuts or testing cuts.
> So I don't waste my highly valuable black walnut. :
> 
> - Aj2


I know where you can get a whole tree of it, and it will only cost you a few thousand dollars to cut it down and remove it.

Mrowell, I agree with just storing it until you need it. Poplar makes a great wood for the interior of furniture, and is also great for jigs.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Poplar is often used to build drawers in fine furniture. That is one possibility. I use poplar for jigs and fixtures because it is stable and easy to work. It takes paint well and could be used for many such projects.

I would resaw it to a more useful thickness to start with.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Lumbering_on, I would love to get a whole tree worth unfortunately I just built a new shop so my wife might kill me if I try to spend money on cutting down a tree haha.

I will definitely save some of the longer pieces to re-saw into a more usable thickness. Great point about drawers I am planning to make some new cabinets eventually for around my table saw/out feed table (have to make this to) so that would work out great!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

A lot of case interiors, and drawer sides are made of lowly Poplar. It's great to work with, everything except staining, sux to stain it. Takes a natural finish, or Shellac, pretty with Garnet shellac if you feel the need for color, but it's pleasant with any non yellowing finish.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

You could cut them all down to 1"x1"x_", and make Lincoln Logs, It would be a cool Christmas or birthday gift for the kids, or grandchildren. You could cut them down & resaw them to 1"x3"x_", and make some small toy boxes. My small toy boxes I build are 15"x15"x24", I also have a line cremation boxes made from poplar.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

TherealSteven, Thank you for the info! I will keep the finishing tips in mind when determining what projects to use it on!

WoodenDreams great Idea with the Lincoln Logs! I bet my nephew and daughter would love that! They might be a little young right now (3 years old) but it gives me time to make them between other stuff!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have made small toys using poplar and the tool chest in my shop I made of poplar


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've heard if you keep your phone upright, the pictures won't be turned.

I take them both ways on my Iphone and its randomly flipped.

Some of them will not come thru in a post even if I rotate them first.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> I burn poplar because it's not as gooder as alder.
> 
> - TheFridge


even when burning it.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Cut them down and build some clocks or turn some smaller stuff. Glue them all together and make one of those big butcher blocks to use and decoration.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Use the Poplar to build a wall rack to store lumber. Then, fill your new wall rack with Alder.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Use the Poplar to build a wall rack to store lumber. Then, fill your new wall rack with Alder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best of idea of them all

Take pics with phone sideways. Works on iPhone.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

Isn't poplar just a subspecies of alder? I could swear I've heard it referred to as "eastern green alder".


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Isn t poplar just a subspecies of alder? I could swear I ve heard it referred to as "eastern green alder".
> 
> - Mr_Pink


This guy knows his wood.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

No.



> Isn t poplar just a subspecies of alder? I could swear I ve heard it referred to as "eastern green alder".
> 
> - Mr_Pink


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If you're going to tackle them with a lathe, here's one of the bazillion things you can do.

https://www.instructables.com/id/Turned-Off-Center-Door-Stop/


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> No.
> 
> Isn t poplar just a subspecies of alder? I could swear I ve heard it referred to as "eastern green alder".
> 
> ...


Don't listen to art. I've been here twice as long so it means I know twice as much. And I've posted like 10 times what he has. So it means I'm smart.


----------



## GANGGREEN (Jan 31, 2017)

Not sure how it carves compared to pine or basswood, but those sizes are perfect for duck decoy bodies or maybe carved fish.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Joint them then resaw them and make matching guitar and basses.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Poplar. Bleck. It gets painted or burned. It even smells bad when you cut it… lol.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

> No.
> 
> Isn t poplar just a subspecies of alder? I could swear I ve heard it referred to as "eastern green alder".
> 
> ...


It's an honor to have someone of your impeccable reputation and unrivaled intellect agree with me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> No.
> 
> - ArtMann
> 
> ...


Spoken with such confidence, it has to be true!


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

I've used poplar for inexpensive solid wood backings to bathroom fixtures that are usually mounted via plastic drywall bolts. For example, the towel bar - most are 18" or 24" so you're only working with one stud over that span. But having a solid 3/4 piece of poplar (which you'll rout to some nice edges) allows you to drive 2 screws into the stud, and mount the towel bar to the backer. Makes for a dead solid mounting and can add class if done correctly.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Laminate them together to make a really hefty and striking workbench top.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Poplar

I dont think everything has to be made from Bubinga or Claro Walnut.
Poplar is cheap and it works and stains well.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> No.
> 
> - ArtMann
> 
> ...


What's that saying….often wrong, never in doubt.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Exactly my good man!

The workbench too idea is intriguing I will not lie. Glued together like subway tile it would probably be pretty sturdy.

It won't be as good as alder but we must accept what we are amaright?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I know the local guild here gets short pieces and make toys to deliver to kids in the children's hospital at Christmastime. You could be a real life Santa. I personally save scraps over 12", unless i am making a cabinet or something that needs corner bracing or a quick jig for something.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Everyone thank you for all the suggestions!!! Now I have to decide where to start!!

I did not even think about the possibility of using it for a workbench! I am actually planning on making one when I get time and was planning on using red oak (I had 3 big oaks sawed up when I cut them down to build my shop so I have maybe probably 1200-1500 BF sitting in my in laws barn). I think I might use oak for the body and could use this nice thick poplar for the top!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

If you already have the oak for the top I'd use it and out the poplar back in the corner.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Everyone thank you for all the suggestions!!! Now I have to decide where to start!!
> 
> I did not even think about the possibility of using it for a workbench! I am actually planning on making one when I get time and was planning on using red oak (I had 3 big oaks sawed up when I cut them down to build my shop so I have maybe probably 1200-1500 BF sitting in my in laws barn). I think I might use oak for the body and could use this nice thick poplar for the top!
> 
> - Mrowell


Depends on what you want for the top. Some people prefer a very hard top for durability. Others prefer a softer top soif a workpiece gets dropped, the bench dents instead of the project. If you are in the first camp, use the oak and find a different use for the poplar. If in the second camp, the poplar would be perfect.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Great advice JayT I will have to think on it before making a choice, fortunately I will have plenty of time to think before actually having time to build!

Oh the many choices!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I haven't read all the comments but it sure makes nice toys and the different colors can be used for different parts.
One thing I've found out with my use of it is that the poplar that is green doen't stay green but turns brown after 6 months or so.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Great point! With the holidays coming up it would be nice to make some toys or simple gifts to give out and perhaps donate


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I find everyone loves a good poplar handled shank.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Ship it all to Fridge in a crate labeled "Alder". But send it COD so he has to pay before he opens it. 
With the label you affix, he won't be able to resist paying, then opening to his great disappointment.
For even greater drama, cover the very top of the crate with a thin layer of actual alder so that's what he sees if he checks it.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I haven't been keeping up with this, post?
Do we have an alder wood lover and poplar hater in our mits?
How about adding a little oak and walnut on top then the rest poplar to get his heart racing. lol
Just my $.02


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Haha that might make blood boil a little… however if anyone wants to ship me free usable lumber there are no objects ( be it poplar, alder or anything else haha)


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a friend that owns and runs a cabinet shop but most of his cabinets are painted [yuk!!!] but I can get his scraps for free, with mostly poplar and alder some oak and maple.
I will say I do like working better with oak walnut and the big buck woods but if I was to have to buy it poplar would be a no brainier.

I used to love making mechanical dinosaur toys out of thick poplar, like you have.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I like poplar as a carving wood, though I prefer basswood for carvings with delicate details.


----------



## Crooozin (Oct 18, 2018)

mill it some more and line a wall of the garage with it. At least you wouldn't have to stare at the sheathing anymore.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

I love the dinosaur idea another one my nephew would like! Never tried carving but it's never to late to try


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Well. Toys aren't a bad idea. I still like prison shanks but hey, everyone's a critic


----------



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

Poplar ages nicely. Some of it turns into a nice brown color.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Those dinosaur and dog toys above are 35 years old.
The dog is poplar.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

end grain bread boards are pretty popular


----------

